# Feed-Sentials and RAW?



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I want to feed my pup raw, I don't have the freezer space nor stomach for DIY so I was looking into feeding him the Bravo! blends which require separate supplementation. Now I realize its more expensive but I'm already spending a couple hundred a month on Orijen so why not spend that on raw instead?

Here is the list of the ingredients for the beef chub: 
Grass-fed New Zealand beef, beef bone, beef organ meat (heart, liver, kidney), sweet potato, celery, squash.

My question is what else should I add? I was going to do the Feed-Sentials for K-9 and the Sh-Emp Oil Blend... Is there anything else like vitamin E or anything you might recommend? Sorry I am a complete and utter newbie at this and trying to learn! I am working my way through Lauri's site and other posts here, it's just a tad overwhelming!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks! I will look into that, just trying to find something not filled with veg.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry I deleted my post? oh well. But yeah Vital Essentials.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Oops lol well I did read it anyways.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

I meant to edit guess I deleted, maybe I need glasses or perhaps half a brain.
Went to their website and still not sure why they think heart is an organ. In each of their blends they classify it organ. Still not organ even if for canine consumption.

It is also one of the more expensive pre-made, I also considered it but did my research and figured it is unnecessary to have all that stuff.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow you're right, I'm liking the ingredients for vital essentials WAY better... Thank you!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I think I can speak to any questions regarding Feed-Sentials since I make it . I have been feeding raw for almost 30 years - interviewed for Alaskan Malamute Quarterly magazine Fall Issue 1983 (my how time does fly!!!) . Feed-Sentials was put and fine tuned , big tub at a time for my own dogs -- no name just "the powder" . 

there is a new oil called Power of 3-EA's which is camelina oil, african red palm oil and unrefined rice bran oil - to source high level shelf stable omega 3, natural 8 compound vitamin E , alpha and beta carotene , and gamma oryzanol.

I don't know -- you can ask here or PM me . Will answer any questions. 

Instead of buying raw with vitamin pre-mixes which might come from the same off-shore labs as in the majority of pre-made "convenience" raw - is there not a supplier that has straight blocks of just ground meat and bones ?? Won't look any different than the vital essentials product?


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

i was curious about this also can feed sentials be fed with pure raw diet omitting the vegies/fruits or would our dogs still need the carbs?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

pets4life said:


> i was curious about this also can feed sentials be fed with pure raw diet omitting the vegies/fruits or would our dogs still need the carbs?


Carmen's supplements - feed-sentials, etc - are whole supplements (you won't need to add anything extra)... they were designed to be fed with a raw food diet. IMO... feed raw, buy the feed-sentials supplement and maybe the oil one she sells, and you won't need anything else. Simple and complete.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

A balanced raw diet does not require supplementation.

My pack eat chicken, beef, pork, lamb, fish, rabbit and so on. The only supplements they get is garlic in the spring and summer (to ward off ticks) and Salmon oil.

I use the Salmon oil because my gang don't get alot of fish and a couple won't eat ANY fish. This was they get the Omega 3s they need. And in the winter I increase the oil due to our house being very dry.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

well don't use the word supplement - use integral part of the diet -- 

yes - I have been feeding raw for almost 30 years and the mixture was created to supply the everything else beside the macro nutrients provided by the raw meaty bones . I don't need to add anything else -- but occassionally do such as the frozen blueberries that were intended for a smoothie but got forgotten and sat out too long on the counter -- dogs loved them.

Study after study whether Sperry or Parker or 



 .

Dogs will choose to eat young grass -- . They are not strict carnivores -


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

They like eat those things because they taste good and they are easy to 'catch'.

My dogs like to eat cat poop and bunny poop. It still doesn't mean they NEED those things.

If you feed a well balanced diet you don't need to add ANYTHING (for a healthy dog).


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

and it may eat the poop because it needs something -- such as digested proteins , digested greens -


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

tripe! The best intergral supplement there is! 
My dogs will eat cookies from the litterbox if they had access. I don't know if they are lacking anything nutrition-"wise", wise is the key word?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Well I finally made a decision on how I'm going to feed Ollie based on everything I've been reading. It is not possible for me at this time to feed a 100% raw diet though I would LOVE to, maybe someday.

I've got Ollie back on Honest Kitchen along with raw meat, raw eggs and RMB's a few times a week... He had his first raw chicken neck today and LOVED it. It was pretty small but should I be grinding those up or cutting them into smaller pieces? He's also had a small raw marrow bone(not today) and no bad stomach reactions to any of it(thank the doggy gods!). I'm not sure if feed sentials would be neccessary because the HK already has vitamins and what not but I am going to do the fish oil as well even though his coat is already super shiny and soft.

But thank you everyone for your advice on both of my threads! Now I have to figure out where the heck to get tripe... Sounds delicious! 

My little Wylie Coyote :wub:


Untitled (2013-01-21 02:36:14) by snowypony, on Flickr


----------

